

Pay Your Programmers $200/hour - abtinf
http://www.abtinforouzandeh.com/2011/12/30/Pay-Your-Programmers-200-Per-Hour.html

======
gvb
The author mixes work as a contractor and work as a full time employee in the
same article. Further, there is no evidence he is working (or has worked) as
an employee.

"As a programmer, I treat _contracts_ that pay me $200/hr differently from
_jobs/contracts_ that pay me $65/hr [...]." (emphasis mine)

FWIIW, I work as an employee and I do a huge amount of self-education nor do I
charge every hour I work (if I punched a timeclock, I would find many days I
work more than 8 hours, but some days I don't). As a full time employee, I
expect a level of employment stability and, more importantly, I expect others
in the company to do stuff I don't particularly care to do (benefits /
insurance shopping, billing, accounting, payroll including all the rules and
tax crap, marketing, etc.). I'm happy to trade off a sizable per-hour amount
for someone else to remove those hassles from my life.

As a salaried worker, I am making enough money for my family to live
comfortably. Where I am in life, I could be making more money, but my quality
of life would be worse. For me, for now, the answer is salary at a competitive
market rate.

~~~
zenocon
I'm fairly sure he is not mixing full-time / contract here, but strictly
referring to contract work.

~~~
waqf
I disagree, the section quoted by GP continues "[...] $65/hr _equivalent
salary_ [emphasis added]" which makes it even more clear that a full-time
position is being referred to.

